# quin import li farem saber properament



## ampurdan

És una cosa que he vist molt sovint en textos de certa formalitat i crec que no és correcte, crec que es fa servir per una voluntat de trobar una traducció directa al "cuyo" castellà:

Procedirem a la liquidació dels interessos, quin import li farem saber properament.

Procediremos a la liquidación de intereses, cuyo importe le comunicaremos próximamente.

Jo crec que allò correcte seria:

"...els interessos, l'import dels quals li farem saber...".

No sé quin origen pot tenir aquest "quin". Algú ho sap? Ho dic perquè si és incorrecte, és una incorrecció molt estranya. A mi no se m'hagués passat mai pel cap fer servir "quin" com a relatiu genitiu. Sembla la típica cosa que se li acut a algú i la gent repeteix simplement perquè ho ha vist escrit.


----------



## ernest_

És el primer cop que ho veig. Aquest "quin" al principi de la frase em recorda una construcció del tipus "quin és el seu objectiu és un misteri", a on el "quin" seria un pronom interrogatiu si no tinc mal entès, però en aquest cas només tindria sentit si la coma en lloc d'una coma fos un punt i seguit.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Jo sí que ho he sentit a dir, ja ho crec. Em fa venir al cap la imatge de cert expresident de club de futbol conegut per l'expressió: _baix cap concepte_...  
No sé l'origen, jo hagués pensat que es tracta d'un intent de traduir el "cuyo" castellà. Davant d'una frase com la de l'exemple, una persona de parla castellana (com ara un servidor) no sap ben bé com resoldre-la i li sembla que això és una bona solució. Però bé, només és una impressió personal.


ampurdan said:


> "...els interessos, l'import dels quals li farem saber...".


Tot i que jo també hagués escrit això (ara ja m'ho he après),  sempre em costa una mica de trobar aquest gir.


----------



## RIU

Doncs jo no ho he vist pas gaire, i estic d'acord en que la construcció hauria de ser la que proposes, Ampurdan.

Ara: pot ser l'origen sigui de menjar-se paraules: ..., (i de) quin import (es tracta) li farem saber properament. (S'hi m'hi poso, segur que encara ho rebusco un xic mes).


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Ho he buscat a la gramàtica de Badia i Margarit i sembla que es fa servir per una curiosa voluntat d'evitar el compost "el qual", que no es fa servir en la llengua parlada i és vist com una fórmula forçada. Qui es decanta per aquest "quin/quina" ho fa per no utilitzar el compost i, alhora, allunyar-se de la llengua corrent. També es fa servir en altres casos, a part del que diu l'Ampurdan, com ara, segons aquesta gramàtica:

"Discrepem de la vostra opinió, _quina opinió _[sembla que també _la quina_] no ens sembla prou fonamentada"​
en lloc de:

"Discrepem de la vostra opinió, _la qual (opinió*)_ no ens sembla..."

Però no és correcte (i no sé què és més forçat, si "el qual" o aquest "quin", però, vaja, sobre gustos...). No n'explica ben bé l'origen, només que sembla degut a un castellanisme amb relació al "cuyo" que dèieu.



*aquest _opinió_ hi pot ser o no.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també en desconeixia l'existència fins que vaig començar a veure escriptures públiques en català. Després m'he trobat força gent que ho fa servir en comunicacions escrites en l'àmbit professional. 

Moltes gràcies per les vostres explicacions.


----------



## Interfecte

Hola,

Estic d'acord amb el que diu _betulina_, de cap manera es pot considerar correcte aquest _quin_ utilitzat d'aquesta manera. El que passa és que _el qual, la qual_ també és cert que resulta una mica estrany per la llengua parlada. 

Crec que parlant més aviat faríem servir altres fórmules en què s'el·lideixi el relatiu o es faci servir una altra paraula, com: "Discrepem de la vostra opinió, no ens sembla..." o "discrepem de la vostra opinió perquè ens sembla...". I deixaria, com de fet es fa, _el qual_ només per la llengua escrita.


----------



## jaume60

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ho he buscat a la gramàtica de Badia i Margarit i sembla que es fa servir per una curiosa voluntat d'evitar el compost "el qual", que no es fa servir en la llengua parlada i és vist com una fórmula forçada. Qui es decanta per aquest "quin/quina" ho fa per no utilitzar el compost i, alhora, allunyar-se de la llengua corrent. També es fa servir en altres casos, a part del que diu l'Ampurdan, com ara, segons aquesta gramàtica:
> 
> Hola,
> 
> He llegit de l'Arcadi Espada que suposa, pel fet de la convivència a Catalunya del català i castellà, que és normal emprar les paraules que tenen menys sil·labes, sigui quin sigui el seu orígen.
> 
> Jaume


----------



## Evalopca

Tampoc em sembla correcte. Penso que és una manera de fer una traducció més curta i evitar fer servir tantes paraules. Però si surt en textos formals, potser està acceptat en llenguatge administratiu?


----------



## ampurdan

Evalopca said:


> Tampoc em sembla correcte. Penso que és una manera de fer una traducció més curta i evitar fer servir tantes paraules. Però si surt en textos formals, potser està acceptat en llenguatge administratiu?



És habitual, però no ho he vist en textos d'institucions de les que se suposa que tenen un control lingüístic sobre l'ús del català, com la Generalitat de Catalunya o el Parlament; només en escriptures notarials i en comunicacions de bancs i empreses.


----------



## xavier1953

A mi particularment no m'agraden ni l'un ni l'altre. Ni el "quin", ni el "qual". Potser el català no ha tingut mai un mot específic associat a aquesta idea. Per això les paraules esmentades no sonen bé i sempre apareixen un xic forçades i artificials.
Jo proposo un mot rodó, encara que sigui un prèstec del francés. En qualsevol cas no seria el primer. Em refereixo a la paraula "dont"
"Procedirem a la liquidació dels interesos dont l'import li farem saber properament"
A mi em sona molt bé.
Salutacions

Xavier


----------



## Pinairun

Fuente



> b) _*Del qual (de la qual, dels quals, de les quals), *_genitiu del pronom relatiu, tradueix el castellà _cuyo, cuya. _
> _Hi pogués metre cònsol, en poder del qual faessen dret los mercaders_, Muntaner Cròn., c. 31.
> _Lo dia de sent Francesch a reverència del qual arden et cremen,_ doc. a. 1329 (Col. Bof. viii, 174).
> _Notari de Mallorques en l'escrivania del qual lo capbreu se farà_, doc. a. 1387 (BSAL, viii, 432).
> _Sent Tomàs d'Aquí..., la doctrina del qual és molt comuna,_ Genebreda Cons. 3.
> _Es feta en favor de les fembres, la costum de les quals és tirar los hòmens a aquell angle que desigen,_ Metge Somni i.
> _Déus, en la mà del qual nostre cor és_, doc. a. 1343 (Col. Bof. xxx, 292)._Li eixien els rosaris..., la borla dels quals li havia relliscat cap a la cuixa,_ Víct. Cat., Ombr. 12.


 


> *Quin*
> 4. *En la literatura de la Renaixença* s'ha usat _quin, _sense article o amb article, com a relatiu genitíu amb el significat del castellà _cuyo; _és un ús inadmissible (vegeu el que hem dit en l'article qual, II, c)._ (d)_
> _Lo aludit costum tradicional, quin origen s'ignora_, Cortils Ethol. 27. _Esporuguit per l'èxit de l'operació, quins resultats desconeixia en sa pràctica,_ Pons Auca 48.
> _No es tracta d'una matèria quin coneixement pugui l'autor improvisar-se'l_, M. S. Oliver (ap. Obrador Arq. lit. 73).


 


> *Qual*
> d)* En la literatura de la Renaixença* s'ha usat _qual, _sense article, com a adjectiu genitiu amb el significat del castellà _cuyo; _és un ús inadmissible; *l'única correspondència correcta catalana del castellà cuyo és *_*del qual,* _com hem dit abans. Heus aquí alguns exemples de l'ús incorrecte de _qual _= _cuyo, _que cal evitar:
> _La música dels astres i harmonia | a qual suau remor dorm i somnia, Canigó __ix_;
> _Una pàtria que és la de tots, qual nom tota la vida des del breçol tenim escrit al cor,_ Verdaguer Exc. 6;
> _Una porxada seguida de pilastres quadrades... quals intercolumnis foren cegats més tard_, Víct. Cat., Cayres 83.


 
Suposo que tothom ho sabia.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo no sabia que venia del temps de la Renaixença. Gràcies, Pinairun.

Haig de dir que fa poc fins i tot vaig escoltar a una persona que ho deia en llenguatge parlat (vull di això de "quin"). No sé si abans no ho havia sentit o és que només és després d'anar-ho veient escrit que me'n puc donar compte.


----------



## Pinairun

ampurdan said:


> Jo no sabia que venia del temps de la Renaixença.


 
I jo tampoc. Ací no faig un altra cosa qu'aprendre.


----------

